# The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Staffel 4 bestätigt, ersetzt Henry Cavill als Geralt



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Staffel 4 bestätigt, ersetzt Henry Cavill als Geralt*

					Es wird eine 4. Staffel von The Witcher auf Netflix geben - leider ohne Henry Cavill als Geralt von Riva. Das hat Netflix nun bestätigt. Cavill hat aber schon einen Nachfolger.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Staffel 4 bestätigt, ersetzt Henry Cavill als Geralt*


----------



## akuji13 (30. Oktober 2022)

Mir völlig Wurst wer nun die Hauptrolle hat, habe in Staffel 2 abgebrochen.


----------



## Eissner (30. Oktober 2022)

Somit ist the Witcher für mich gestorben ich brauche keinen Hauptcharakter wechsel in einer Serie.************ You Henry Cavill.


----------



## VeriteGolem (30. Oktober 2022)

Da möchte jemand nicht das von der Serie mit runtergezogen werden. Box Office rächt sich. Einfach Mal an die Vorlage halten und man hat sein Game of Thrones mit Zuschauerzahlen


----------



## Jan8419 (30. Oktober 2022)

Ja gut das war es dann mit Witcher. 
Wechsel des Hauptcharakters klappt immer so gut in Serien und Filmen oder bei Hörbüchern der Vorleser.


----------



## restX3 (30. Oktober 2022)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Ja gut das war es dann mit Witcher.
> Wechsel des Hauptcharakters klappt immer so gut in Serien und Filmen oder bei Hörbüchern der Vorleser.


Sehe ich auch so. Er war das wenige gute in der Serie.


----------



## GladiusTi (30. Oktober 2022)

Der Käse war doch schon mit Season 2 zum ausmachen.


----------



## Ryle (30. Oktober 2022)

Liam Hemsworth...ja ne ist klar. Der hat noch so ziemlich jeden Film ruiniert. Der Typ hat einfach so ein generisches Gesicht und spielt jede Rolle mit der Begeisterung von einem Meter Feldweg.


----------



## Redy (30. Oktober 2022)

Fande die Serie bis jetzt vollkommen in Ordnung so wie sie ist,gehe halt nicht danach ob es jetzt mit den Games oder den Büchern zu 100%  übereinstimmt,sowas ist für mich eh bissle Schwachsinn sich darauf festzubeissen .Sicherlich ist es schade wenn nen der Darsteller wechselt aber ob es jetzt soviel schadet wird sich herausstellen,man gewöhnt sich auch an das neue Gesicht.

Nebenbei bemerkt,die Herr der Ringe Serie auf Amazon ist auch sehr gut gelungen,weiss nicht was die Leute andauernd zu meckern haben,beide waren/sind für mich ne schöne Unterhaltung und ich freue mich auf die nachfolgenden Staffeln.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. Oktober 2022)

Als Serie an sich fand ich sie nicht schlecht und Cavill hat seine Rolle sehr gut gespielt. Sehr schade, dass er nicht mehr mitspielen wird.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. Oktober 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Gut, das Henry aus der ********************* ausgetreten ist. Henry war der Einzige der versuchte aus der Serie etwas vernünftiges zu machen, doch leider sind die Schreiberlinge - die Gerüchten nach, die Bücher und Spiele hassen - diejenigen, die den Kurs vorgeben. Und der Autor hat auch seinen Arsch verkauft, der Lappen. Der Lappen hat keinen Funken Ehre und Stolz, für Geld wäre er bestimmt bereit, dass ihm Netflix eine glühende Eisenstange in den Arsch rammt!



Henry Cavill hat ja auch immer wieder durchblicken lassen, dass er mit der Adaption der Bücher unzufrieden ist.
Z.B. gibt es ein Interview wo er (etwas provokant) gefragt wurde, ob er am Set derjenige ist, der die Bücher am Besten kennt. Er hat nur gegrinst und geschwiegen...

Vermutlich hat er das Skript für die anstehende Staffel 3 gelesen und dachte sich nur "oh mein Gott, schnellstmöglich weg".


----------



## Andrej (30. Oktober 2022)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Henry Cavill hat ja auch immer wieder durchblicken lassen, dass er mit der Adaption der Bücher unzufrieden ist.
> Z.B. gibt es ein Interview wo er (etwas provokant) gefragt wurde, ob er am Set derjenige ist, der die Bücher am Besten kennt. Er hat nur gegrinst und geschwiegen...
> 
> Vermutlich hat er das Skript für die anstehende Staffel 3 gelesen und dachte sich nur "oh mein Gott, schnellstmöglich weg".


In Staffel 3 ist er noch dabei.


----------



## Arkonos66623 (30. Oktober 2022)

Fand die Serie auch ganz gut, mal sehen was draus wird. Allerdings mag ich solche Schauspielerwechsel ganz und gar nicht


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. Oktober 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> In Staffel 3 ist er noch dabei.



Das ist mir schon klar. Wir wissen ja noch nicht, was sie da abziehen wollen.
Und solche Verträge werden oft 1-2 Staffeln im voraus gemacht.


----------



## Brontomimo (30. Oktober 2022)

Cavill's Reaktion is absolut verständlich. Man kann nicht verlangen, dass er mit dem Schrottkahn untergehen soll. Gleichzeitig ist es ihm nicht gegeben, seine Meinung über die inzestiöse Traumfabrik frank und frei zu verkünden. Ihm bleibt nur Abtritt mit Stil.


----------



## Infi1337 (30. Oktober 2022)

Ryle schrieb:


> Liam Hemsworth...ja ne ist klar. Der hat noch so ziemlich jeden Film ruiniert. Der Typ hat einfach so ein generisches Gesicht und spielt jede Rolle mit der Begeisterung von einem Meter Feldweg.


Evlt. wird es zum Thor Crossover.


----------



## ATREUSz (30. Oktober 2022)

Redy schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt,die Herr der Ringe Serie auf Amazon ist auch sehr gut gelungen,weiss nicht was die Leute andauernd zu meckern haben,beide waren/sind für mich ne schöne Unterhaltung und ich freue mich auf die nachfolgenden Staffeln.


Über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten aber wer diesen Amazon Müll feiert hat einfach keinen Geschmack 😂
Und hat null Ahnung von vernünftigen Dialogen und Kostümen^^


----------



## -Kerby- (30. Oktober 2022)

akuji13 schrieb:


> Mir völlig Wurst wer nun die Hauptrolle hat, habe in Staffel 2 abgebrochen.


Für mich auch - so viele heftige Anpassungen. Man hätte sich wirklich zügeln sollen Vesemirs Charakter so stark zu verändern... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich weiß, Bücher 1:1 in einem Film oder einer Serie widerzuspiegeln ist schwer bis unmöglich, aber man muss doch nicht die gesamte Geschichte verändern. Hab nur ich das Gefühl oder liege ich damit falsch, dass man heutzutage andauernd gezwungenermaßen versucht ein 2. Game of Thrones auf die Beine zu stellen, indem man andere Geschichten dahin adaptiert? Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich noch nie GoT geschaut habe


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2022)

Infi1337 schrieb:


> Evlt. wird es zum Thor Crossover.


Was hat das mit Thor zu tun?


----------



## Quake2008 (30. Oktober 2022)

ATREUSz schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten aber wer diesen Amazon Müll feiert hat einfach keinen Geschmack 😂
> Und hat null Ahnung von vernünftigen Dialogen und Kostümen^^



Gott Sei Dank interessiert mich diese Herr der Ringe Serie nicht im Geringsten. 

Ob eine Serie/Film schlecht ist, hat weniger mit Geschmack als mit dem Handwerkszeug zutun, ob man schlechte Serien/Filme mag schon eher.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. Oktober 2022)

Infi1337 schrieb:


> Evlt. wird es zum Thor Crossover.


Thor? Wieso? 

Chris Hemsworth hat Thor gespielt. Liam Hemsworth ist sein Bruder.


----------



## bynemesis (30. Oktober 2022)

Staffel 2 war halt um Welten viel besser als dieser Müll in Staffel 1.

Aber diese Hemsworth Opferboys schaue ich mir nicht an. Egal welcher Film oder Serie. So ultra schlechte Schauspieler, die ihren Job nur haben weil sie angeblich gut aussehen? nope.


----------



## Andrej (30. Oktober 2022)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Für mich auch - so viele heftige Anpassungen. Man hätte sich wirklich zügeln sollen Vesemirs Charakter so stark zu verändern... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich weiß, Bücher 1:1 in einem Film oder einer Serie widerzuspiegeln ist schwer bis unmöglich, aber man muss doch nicht die gesamte Geschichte verändern. Hab nur ich das Gefühl oder liege ich damit falsch, dass man heutzutage andauernd gezwungenermaßen versucht ein 2. Game of Thrones auf die Beine zu stellen, indem man andere Geschichten dahin adaptiert? Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich noch nie GoT geschaut habe


War doch schon immer so! Wenn etwas erfolgreich wird, dann versuchen andere schnell auf den Trend draufzuspringen solange es noch geht. Deswegen hatten wir so viele Teenie Filme mit auserwählten Darstellerinnen, die Hunger litten und gleichzeitig Übergewicht hatten.


----------



## Major_Fletcher (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin generell kein Freund davon, wenn der Hauptdarsteller mal einfach so nach einigen Staffeln ausgetauscht wird. Trotzdem will ich Mr. Hemsworth eine Chance geben. Die erste Witcher Staffel hatte einen etwas holprigen Einstieg, seit dem ging es aber zumindest für meinen Geschmack, stetig bergauf. Bin also in erster Linie gespannt auf Staffel 3. Staffel 4 wird ja ohnehin noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (30. Oktober 2022)

Schade.. ich hatte die Serie gemocht..
Trotz oder vielleicht weil ich die Bücher nicht gelesen habe..
Nun ist die Serie für mich gestorben


----------



## antigavur (30. Oktober 2022)

nicht schlimm. staffel 2 war grottenschlecht.


----------



## ATREUSz (30. Oktober 2022)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Gott Sei Dank interessiert mich diese Herr der Ringe Serie nicht im Geringsten.
> 
> Ob eine Serie/Film schlecht ist, hat weniger mit Geschmack als mit dem Handwerkszeug zutun, ob man schlechte Serien/Filme mag schon eher.


Wenn die Dialoge von einem 3 Jährigen geschrieben wurden und die Kostüme/Bühnen aussehen wie billige 3 Euro Kostüme an Karneval dann bleibt da halt nicht mehr viel über wieso man die Serie gut finden kann^^


----------



## Titanultra (30. Oktober 2022)

Animiert doch endlich den originalen Geralt, diese ganzen Schauspieler taugen doch eh nix.


----------



## ZeXes (30. Oktober 2022)

Absolut richtige Entscheidung von Cavill. Der Mann hat die Spiele gespielt und die Bücher geliebt. Es war sein Traum Geralt zu spielen.

Das er jetzt  die Reißleine zieht, zeigt nur wie beschissen die ganze Story ist und wie wenig sich am Original orientiert wird.

Kam sogar vor paar Tagen raus, dass die Autoren der Serie die Bücher ********************* finden.

Und da fragt sich ernsthaft jmd. warum Cavill austritt? Der Typ war mir schon vorher sympathisch, jetzt umso mehr , dass er diesen Schund nicht mehr unterstützt.

Würde mich über ein Reboot unter neuen Autoren u. Regie und wieder mit Cavill als Geralt sehr freuen.


----------



## atarivcs (30. Oktober 2022)

Zunächst bin ich bestürzt. Nachdem ich aber einiges zu den Hintergründen der Serie gelesen habe (Budget, Produktion, Storytelling...)  kann ich schon verstehen, warum Cavill vermutlich das Handtuch geworfen hat.

Ich fand Staffel 1 super, Staffel 2 ganz OK (kam nicht an Staffel 1 ran) und hatte mich jetzt auf die Wilde Jagd und den Igel-Kaiser gefreut. 

Ich fand Cavill als Gerald extrem gut. Naja, als Fan kann man nix machen. Schade :..(


----------



## Malker (30. Oktober 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Staffel 2 war halt um Welten viel besser als dieser Müll in Staffel 1.
> 
> Aber diese Hemsworth Opferboys schaue ich mir nicht an. Egal welcher Film oder Serie. So ultra schlechte Schauspieler, die ihren Job nur haben weil sie angeblich gut aussehen? nope.


Achso. Cavill ist ja auch ganz schön hässlich...


----------



## bynemesis (31. Oktober 2022)

Malker schrieb:


> Achso. Cavill ist ja auch ganz schön hässlich...



Cavill ist doch ein sexy guy.


----------



## kastagier (31. Oktober 2022)

Sehr schade! Fand Cavill ganz gut in der Rolle. Kenne mich aber mit den Hintergründen nicht aus. Vielleicht die bessere Entscheidung für ihn, wer weiß? Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube ich habe vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass Cavill eigentlich gar nicht mehr den Superman machen wollte. Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas falsch verstanden. 

Was mich aber immer an Schauspielerwechsel stört, sind diese übertriebenen Beweihräucherungen. Der wunderbare...der unübertroffenen...der fantastische...blah, blah. Ja, das soll nett sein. Ist ok. Aber für meinen Geschmack viel zu dick aufgetragen.


----------



## huenni87 (31. Oktober 2022)

Schwierig. Ich mag die Serie und Staffel zwei war in meinen Augen deutlich besser als die erste. Ist halt immer die Frage was man erwartet als Zuschauer. Will man eine Serie die exakt alles nach dem Buch nacherzählt kann ich verstehen das man bei der Serie schlechte Laune bekommt. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich mich damit arrangiert das es sehr viele Änderungen geben wird, nachdem ja bereits vor Release der Staffel 1 von den Produzenten gesagt wurde, dass sie sich nicht komplett ans Buch halten sondern die Geschichte nur die grobe Vorlage darstellt. 

Dazu kommt, dass die Serie auch für den 0815 Netflix Zuschauer der Witcher vorher nicht kannte interessant sein muss. Wenn man die Bücher von Sapkowski 1:1 "verfilmt" kommt dabei nicht unbedingt was gutes raus. Immerhin sind die Bücher handwerklich auch nur so lala. Vielleicht sind dann die Fans die die Geschichte eh schon in und auswendig kennen glücklicher aber die Masse der Zuschauer verlierst du dann möglicherweise. Und Netflix macht nun mal keine Serie für Witcher Fans sondern für Netflixzuschauer.  

Das Thema Charakterwechsel ist aber ein anderes Thema. Gerade wenn es um den Hauptcharakter geht. Gab es in der Vergangenheit mal eine Serie wo das wirklich auf Dauer gut gegangen ist? 

Da reicht es schon das Hemsworth die Mimik und Gestik nicht genauso hinbekommt, was bei Geralt nun mal nicht ganz unwichtig ist und schon scheitert das. Bei Maske und Kostüm mache ich mir da heute keine Gedanken mehr. Das kriegen die schon hin. 

Auf der anderen Seite war es auch irgendwie abzusehen. Cavil hat sicherlich noch ganz andere Ziele in Hollywood als ein Seriendarsteller für eine Netflixserie zu sein. Zumal ich mir vorstellen kann, dass so ein neuer Man of Steel Film auch mehr in seine Kasse spielt...


----------



## Danizo (31. Oktober 2022)

Och neee   ....gerade weil gestern erst Independence Day: Wiederkehr mit Liam Hemsworth im
Schund TV lief...überhaupt nicht mein Ding der Schauspieler. Da verspreche ich mir echt nichts Gutes.
Schade schade schade...


----------



## Davki90 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ob er wohl der neue James Bond wird? Ich würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Oktober 2022)

Hm. In "Most Dangerous Game" hat mich Liam Hemsworth durchaus überzeugt, obwohl ich ihn vorher auch eher für einen glorifizierten Kleiderständer hielt. Wie er sich als Geralt schlägt, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Cobar (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich kenne die Bücher nicht und habe die Spiele auch nie so wirklich weit gepielt, dennoch fasziniert mich die Welt aus The Witcher mit ihren Figuren und Kreaturen. Staffel 1 war mir irgendwie viel zu verworren mit den Zeitebenen und Charakteren. Staffel 2 habe ich dann nach den ersten zwei oder drei Folgen abgebrochen, weil sie mir zu langweilig erschien und irgendwie kaum etwas passiert ist. Staffel 3 werde ich mir also gar nicht erst ansehen, daher ist mir ein Darstellerwechsel nac der dritten Staffel auch egal, dennoch fand ich Cavill gut als Geralt. Die Szenen, in denen er dabei war, waren mein Highlight der ersten Staffel, während sich der Rest mit Ciri oder Yennefer einfach nur zog.
Hier hätte ich mir etwas mehr Fokus auf Geralt gewünscht, auch wenn das selbst in den Romanen wohl nicht so sein soll, soweit ich gehört habe.


----------



## SweetHomeAlex (31. Oktober 2022)

Eissner schrieb:


> Somit ist the Witcher für mich gestorben ich brauche keinen Hauptcharakter wechsel in einer Serie.************ You Henry Cavill.


Ach, Yennefer bleibt doch gleich, besetzt, das ist den Autoren am wichtigsten.


----------



## lokokokode (31. Oktober 2022)

Liam H. sieht zu weich aus. Seine Gesichtszüge sind zu rund, nicht kantig und rau wie bei Cavill. Sicher, wird er einpaar Teenies überzeugen, aber die Herren der Schöpfung wie ich, werden wohl zu ihm als Geralt "Meah" sagen.

Aber kein Wunder, ist natürlich besser für Cavill auf die Kinoleinwand zu kommen. Da gibts sicherlich mehr zu verdienen als bei Netflix. Zumal er schon den Geralt gespielt hat, bleibt ihm der Fame erhalten.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Das Thema Charakterwechsel ist aber ein anderes Thema. Gerade wenn es um den Hauptcharakter geht. Gab es in der Vergangenheit mal eine Serie wo das wirklich auf Dauer gut gegangen ist?


Bei M*A*S*H hat das damals mMn ganz gut geklappt.
Die Nachfolger haben ihren Job gut gemacht - aber man muss dazu auch sagen dass die Charaktere auch ersetzt wurden und der Schauspieler seinem Charakter dann seinen eigenen Stempel geben konnte...


----------

